# White male seeks discreet ladies 18-50



## Mike Greene (Mar 9, 2006)

who like married men. I like puppies, cuddling, sunsets and long romantic walks on the beach. I am 6'6" tall, could afford to lose about 25 pounds, am 46 years old, and am told I'm not bad looking (at least that's what my mom says.)

I compose music for TV shows. Mostly TV shows for people who are watching way too much TV. Shows like Oprah, Maximum Exposure, Cucina Amore, Unexplained Mysteries, Master Blasters and Model Citizens. And a couple decent shows: Bill Nye the Science Guy and Sleeper Cell.

Years ago I produced records, mostly hip hop. I had various aliases: Mike Makin' Greene, Hit Men, etc but none of them stuck since none of my records were particularly successful, although I produced a single called "Tequila" by A.L.T. that peaked at #38 on the pop charts about fifteen years ago. I actually got to hear Casey Casem announce the song on his weekly top 40 show. Not quite the way I fantasized about it in junior high, but pretty nifty nonetheless.

I am restoring a 1958 Corvette. I am the world's slowest restorer because it's been ten years so far, though I hope to be done this spring. I bought the car as a basket case and it's never been driveable as long as I've owned it. Here's a picture of my son (oh, I guess I should mention not only am I married, but I have a ten year old son) lowering the body, which I painted myself, on to the completely redone chassis. 







That picture is actually three years old. You'll notice it's outside. I realized I needed an indoor area to finish the car once it was painted, so I built a garage here at my studio (the garage at home is too small) which took me until just two months ago to complete. I kept the almost finished car in storage during the eternity that was this garage construction project.

Let's see . . . sunsets, long walks on the beach, wife, kid, music, car . . . yeah, I think that about covers it. If you're a non-smoker, fit, live in (or frequently visit) the Los Angeles area and have good teeth, please PM me with replies and photos. Thank you.

- Mike Greene


----------



## Doug Wellington (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: White male seeks discrete ladies 18-50*

Hey Mike!

Good to see you over here. Are you banned at NSS yet? :lol:


----------



## ComposerDude (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: White male seeks discrete ladies 18-50*

Well, it's a relief you're not looking for agglomerated ladies 18-50.
(Or perhaps you're looking for ladies who have left Crete.)

Welcome to VI!


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 9, 2006)

ComposerDude @ Thu Mar 09 said:


> Well, it's a relief you're not looking for agglomerated ladies 18-50.
> (Or perhaps you're looking for ladies who have left Crete.)


I wrecked your joke and corrected my spelling in the title! Yikes! :mrgreen: 

Doug - nope, not banned from NS . . . at least not yet. I try to be a good boy when I'm there, but their idiotic bannings really piss me off!

- Mike Greene


----------



## Scott Cairns (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Mike, welcome! Its good to have you (and your knowledge) here.


----------



## Spirit57 (Mar 9, 2006)

DISGUSTING.


----------



## fitch (Mar 9, 2006)

LOL ..


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome to VI Mike - you'll like it here, so enjoy.


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 10, 2006)

lol, goog introduction post 

welcome on VI and have a good flight!


----------



## fitch (Mar 10, 2006)

beautiful car BTW ... very cool


----------



## PaulR (Mar 10, 2006)

Hahahahaha! You silly bugger!

How it's goin' Mike!


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 10, 2006)

Uh-oh! My carelessness has caused me a bit of embarassment. Yesterday I signed up on two sites: this one and lonelyladies.com. As you've probably guessed, I accidentally switched the introductory posts! :oops: 

Interestingly, someone here did send me a photo! It's a picture of a gorilla with a pink bow in its hair. Naturally, I assume Batzdorf sent it, even though I've repeatedly told him I'm not into that kind of stuff.

Worse, on the lonelyladies.com site, my PM box was absolutely flooded with responses. In my introductory post there, this line in particular, "I'm anxious to hear your experiences with plug-ins and inserts so I can know which ones to try for myself" really got them going. I won't go into detail, but let's just say there are a lot of freaks out there! I'm meeting one later this afternoon.

Anyway, I appreciate the warm welcome!  It's nice to see a lot of familiar names I respect . . . and the absence of a few I don't! 

- Mike Greene


----------



## sbkp (Mar 10, 2006)

I can vouch for Mike. He was the smartest guy at the whole NAMM show, and was very generous with his bottled water.

:D

- Stefan


----------



## TheoKrueger (Mar 10, 2006)

Mike Greene @ Sat Mar 11 said:


> Uh-oh! My carelessness has caused me a bit of embarassment. Yesterday I signed up on two sites: this one and lonelyladies.com. As you've probably guessed, I accidentally switched the introductory posts! :oops:
> 
> Interestingly, someone here did send me a photo! It's a picture of a gorilla with a pink bow in its hair. Naturally, I assume Batzdorf sent it, even though I've repeatedly told him I'm not into that kind of stuff.
> 
> ...



Hahaha Mike, good one! :lol:


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 11, 2006)

Howdy neighbor

welcome to the place where the inmates run the asylum. My guess is you will feel right at home.


----------



## kid-surf (Mar 12, 2006)

Ahhh.... I see.  (RE: my plagiarism)


Anyway... Welcome to you as well. :D


----------



## Aaron Marshall (Mar 12, 2006)

Unexplained Mysteries rocks!


----------



## gamalataki (Mar 12, 2006)

Even if I did date white people, or married people, or men people, I don't go out with television people, sorry. 
Get that vette going and maybe I'll make an exception. :razz: 
Welcome!


----------

